# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Bébé Berger allemand ou chien loup

## Akasha-yvy

Bonsoir, je suis à la recherche d'un BA ou chien loup soit un chiot soit un chien un peu plus âgé ayant déjà acquis les bases de l'éducation. J'habite dans le 31 et j'ai une maison avec jardin et des enfants. Je peux me déplacer un minimum ou organiser des covoiturages. Bien entendu je n'ai pas de soucis pour payer les frais d'adoption et j'attends de trouver mon compagnon de vie et meilleur ami depuis de nombreuses années donc....il est temps de me lancer. 

J'étudierai toute proposition. Merci d'avance !

----------


## lénou

Savoie (73)

Espèce : ChienType : Berger allemandSexe : FemelleCouleur : Fauve charbonnéePelage : Mi-longsAge : 2 ansTaille : Grand
*Voir aussi*Même Espèce Même Département


 Ecrire Au Refuge
*Me rencontrer*GINETA
100 allée de la villette
74540 Viuz la Chiesaz

*Partager*



 Ajouter à mes favoris


*Particularités*Ne s'entend pas avec les chats
*Qui suis-je ?*Olka est une magnifique bergère qui aura 3 ans à Noël. C'est une excellente gardienne qui ne tolère pas les chats. Elle vit avec des enfants, mais c'est une chienne qui a besoin d'activités et décrite comme dominante. Elle est grande et imposante. Habituée à être placée en pension pendant les congés, elle peut vivre avec ses congénères.
Nous recherchons pour elle, une famille active qui saura la canaliser en douceur.






- - - Mise à jour - - -






*Fiche d'identité*Yvelines (78)

Espèce : ChienType : Berger allemandSexe : FemellePelage : CourtsAge : 1 anTaille : Grand
*Voir aussi*Même Espèce Même Département


 0600000000
 Ecrire Au Refuge
*Me rencontrer*ARESP
Avenue de la Jonchère
78170 La Celle Saint Cloud

*Partager*



 Ajouter à mes favoris


*Qui suis-je ?*MIA
Femelle
Née le 22/06/2020
Berger Allemand
Maladies du Sud : Négative

Mia est une jolie chienne Berger Allemand, gentille, douce, affectueuse, une véritable chienne de famille.
Elle a tout juste une année et se trouve déjà au refuge, dans le sud de l'Espagne.
Mia aimerait trouver sa famille pour la vie, en France, Suisse, Belgique ou Luxembourg.
Toute demande d'adoption pour la faire travailler sera refusée, Mia est une chienne de famille, le refuge est suffisamment traumatisant.
Elle a aussi le droit au bonheur et malgré qu'elle soit au refuge, elle garde toujours sa vitalité.

Frais d'adoption : 300 euros, identifiée, vaccinée, testée, stérilisée, passeport, Trace

----------


## Akasha-yvy

Merci! J'aime beaucoup Mia, elle correspond bien à ma recherche. Comment procéder en cas d'adoption ?

----------


## aurore27

*Refuge d'Alina et Anda : Sabine adoptions chiens de Roumanie*

 SOS adoption du coeur pour Ema  Amoureux de la race Berger Allemand, Ema a besoin de vous 

Cette belle louloute a 8 ans et elle a des problèmes de dos dû à la race  ce n'est malheureusement pas traitable et ça n'ira donc pas en s'arrangeant  
C'est une chienne très gentille, douce et active qui a encore envie de profiter de belles années.
Malheureusement dû a ses problèmes de dos celles ci ne seront plus éternelles donc nous recherchons absolument un amoureux de la race qui lui en offrirait encore des belles  qui serait prêt à l'accepter comme ça et à l'aimer  
Elle a besoin de confort cette gentille princesse 
Elle a été trouvée avec une puce. Son propriétaire a été contacté mais il n'a pas souhaité la récupérer

----------

